# New Rem 700 Varmint SF



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys,

Was wondering if any of you have purchased one of the new Remington 700 Varmint SF rifles. They are brand new for '09 with the X-Mark Pro Adjustable triggers. I'm interested in one in 204 Ruger and have only found one dealer so far who had one in stock, but it was in 22-250. Would like to know how they shoot (hopefully to Rem. performance) before buying one outright.

Everyone in the gun shops keeps asking me if I mean the 700 VS SF II, which I don't, so I'm posting a link to the Remington page. Any input would be helpful from someone who has this particular rifle.

Scott

http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... int_sf.asp


----------



## utmatt20 (Oct 14, 2009)

I just picked my father-in-law's Rem 700 Varmint SF in .204 and mounted a Monarch 4-16 on it. It seems like a sweet gun except for 2 things. The crown looks like someone used it as a walking stick, beat to hell right out of the box. I'm sure it is just a fluke. Secondly, they spaced the 2 sling studs too close to accommodate a Harris Bi-pod. Look at the pics.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, it just so happens my Varmint SF just came in last Tuesday....... 22-250. Yes, they are NOT the SPS rifles - they are a 700BDL with the two-tone, vented synthetic stock. You're right, they're not to be mistaken for an SPS or SFII, although I'm not entirely sure exactly what the differences are. Maybe Remington could make that clear somehow, but if they have, I can;t find it anywhere..........

My crown came in perfect condition and I haven;t tried my "made-in-China" Harris knock-off bipod. If it doesn;t fit like the one pictured, I'll unscrew the nut, fill the hole, drill a new hole, and re-install it where it will work. That stock isn;t "that" nice that it can't take a little fanaggling. It's too bad your SF came with a dinged crown UTMATT, I think I'd send that one back.

I spent all day Sunday at the range breaking it in. From 0930 to 1630 I fired 40 rounds - ten 40gr Sierras and ten 60 gr Sierras, and twenty 50gr Speers. I wasn;t shooting for accuracy becasue I was cleaning after each round for the first twenty, but even so, I was satisfied with the clusters. After the first 20 rounds, I went to cleaning after every 3 rounds for the remainder. Next trip I'll be cleaning after every 5 rounds for twenty or so.....

Shooting this rifle is a dream..... I love this rifle! Last week before shooting the rifle and while mounting the scope, I put one of my homemade "snap-caps" in and dry fired it a dozen or so times. Though the trigger felt very nice and creep-less, I couldn;t help lightening the trigger by a full turn plus a tad more. They say the trigger comes set at about 3.5, so I figure when I was shooting Sunday that the trigger is set at about 2.5 pounds....more or less. Probably a tad less.....

I put Warne silver steel bases on it and the Burris Signature Z rings with standard, supplied inserts (man, these things are nice! Easy!). Then I topped it off with a Nikkon 6-18x40 SF that was on sale at Midway. I bore-sighted it and thought I had the scope set just about right for eye relief. But....... when I got to the range, and after the first 8 or 10 rounds and dialing the scope in, I decided to slide it forward about .5" or so. That only affected my sight-in by about .7" horizontal and maybe .5" vertical, so I didn;t have much adjusting to do to get back on track.


----------



## utmatt20 (Oct 14, 2009)

You forgot the most important part. How does it shoot? What kind of groups? is there much recoil?


----------



## utmatt20 (Oct 14, 2009)

Also, What did you pay for the rifle? My dealer buddy gave it to us at cost. I just wonder how much we saved.


----------

